# Light Rescue



## emtwacker710 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok so this isn't exactly an ambulance question but it's really close. This is geared toward those of you that also work the fire side. We have a light duty rescue (Ford F-350 with a 6 door utility box on the back with an open back area. We currently carry all of our EMS stuff on one side (BLS bag, suction, AED, burn kit, OB kit, frac pack, spider straps and backbaord set, backboard is in the open part in the back. The other side has our water rescue supplies in it and most of those are going to be transferred to our boat shortly. What I'm getting at here is I'm looking for some equipment suggestions to add to this unit to make it more of a rescue. We currently do have a heavy rescue and an engine/rescue in service but I'd like to make this more of a rescue as well for times the other units are tied up or we are short manpower. Any suggestions feel free to respond, I do have some in mind already but am just looking for some different points of view.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2011)

*Baby steps*

1. Ask the Chief what capability he wants in a "fast attack rescue" or some such.
2. Cover that open area and put a ladder rack over it. And get a winch in front.
3. Well, for starters, cribbing, wedges, Portapower or Jaws, spare air, fairly large ABC extinguishers, gas or electric-powered Quicky saw, hand tools, heavy tools ( pairs of big pry and pinch bars, 8 lb long handled sledge, 4 lb short sledge, etc) fireproof blankets (to shield extrication victims from sparks and etc) big bolt cutters, lines (both rescue and hauling), duct tape, tarps (plastic and small salvage), a generator and long heavy extension cords, area lighting, shovels, a Pulaski, and etc.
Oh, yeah. Make sure you don't exceed your vehicle's max weight, and the tires are rated for the load.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Oct 22, 2011)

The chief has given me full reign on this truck, I'm Lt./Paramedic in the department and I am the officer on that truck (Vol. dept.) so I'm basically gathering ideas to bring back to the line and see which ones we want to go with as a whole. Those are some great ideas, and honestly the weight issue didnt even cross my mind, thanks for that.


----------



## pa132399 (Oct 22, 2011)

light rescue i'd put a combi tool on it or whatever rescue tools and some air tools. you can do a lot with some very basic things maybe sawzall and hacksaw. my bvrt class we cut a car completely in half with a sawzall and the bottle of soapwater to keep the blade cooled down i though it was very interesting and i didnt catch if it had a generator on it


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 22, 2011)

What I commonly see on "Light Rescues":
-Extrication tools (combos are fairly worthless IMO)
-Sawzall
-Cribbing
-Potentially a few high-pressure bags
-A couple Paratechs maybe
-Basic hand tools
-A couple rope bags
-Assortment of basic high-angle gear
-Swift water gear
-Stokes
-Generator
-Portable lighting

You should be able to knock out quite a few rescues with the basics. Then on the heavy rescue you can start throwing in the bigger toys


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 23, 2011)

12 4x4s approx 18 inches to 24 inches in length, as well as 6 2x4s  approx 18 inches to 24 inches in length.  invest in a powerhawk (http://www.powerhawk.com/products_p-16-rescue-system.html) rescue system, as well as a sawzall.  maybe even two premade step chocks, and a set of irons (flat headed axe and haligan), a glassmaster, center punch, and first in box.  add a welder's blanket and short backboard for hard protection.

going by the thinking that the light rescue is going to be first in with your heavy rescue a little bit behind, that should allow you to to at least start the extrication.  it WON'T replace the heavy rescue, but it should allow you to get started until more help arrives.

btw, if you can't get manpower for the rescue, mutual air request the nearest heavy rescue.  or roll it with a driver only, and use the engine crew to act as manpower.


----------



## Why5pairsOfShears (Oct 30, 2011)

OP, 

1. What environment do you operate in? Urban? Rural? Mountains? Rivers? etc....
2. What rescue is your agency certified in? 
3. How many people are trained to operate this truck?
4. Can you post a pic of the truck? Are the cabinets even big enough to accomodate a spreader or combi tool? Or can you maybe just put a tool box?


----------



## Bullets (Oct 31, 2011)

Does the heavy carry your confined space/rope/trench equipment? We have a old dodge ram 3500 that carries all of our rope rescue/trench rescue equipment that sounds like what you have


----------



## Why5pairsOfShears (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^ That's what I would suggest...ropes and stuff


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2011)

WhyIsYourNameSoLong? haha

I don't have any fire background but I would think you would want all your ropes/rigging for high angle or swift water rescue. By the time it's rigged and your accessing the patient the heavy would be on scene with the rest of the equipment you need.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Rambo*

A large knife.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Nov 17, 2011)

Why5pairsOfShears said:


> OP,
> 
> 1. What environment do you operate in? Urban? Rural? Mountains? Rivers? etc....
> 2. What rescue is your agency certified in?
> ...



1. Well we cover 2.5 miles of the Hudson River in NY State. We do have a mountian with a ski center. But most of our district is residential with 4 trailer parks and commercial area as well.

2. We are all trained in vehicle extrication, low angle rescue, and surface water rescue, a few people also have various other training classes as well, but the majority have the ones I listed.

3. We have around 50 members and I've gotta say about 3/4 if not more are able to operate the truck.

4. I'm working on how to post pics. Standby lol


----------

